# I need a coconut free emollient (not as easy as it sounds!)



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

HI! Thanks for taking the time to read this.
My 4month old daughter is developing a nasty case of eczema, I need something to treat it that is coconut (and coconut derivative) free as I am horribly allergic to these and it's not nice to become allergic to your own daughter! 
My doctor has prescribed a hydrocortizone cream but I'm not overly thrilled a the idea of using it especially on her face where the worst break-out is, ideally I'd like an easy to use emollient that I can put in her bath water - is there such a thing?
To help I've included a list of coconut derived ingredients:
1,2 Octanediol
2 Phenoxyethanol
Ammonium Lauryl Sulphate
Capryl Glycol
Caprylic Acid
Caprylic Glycol
Caprylic/Capric
Caprylyl Glycol
Ceteareth-20
Cetearyl Alcohol
Cetearyl Glucoside
Ceteth-20 Phosphate
Cetyl Alcohol
Cetyl Esters
Cocamide MEA
Cocamidopropyl Betaine
Cococaprylate/Caprate
Cocomide DEA
Coconut Oil
Disodium Cocamphodiprop
Emusifying Wax
Glyceryl Caprylate
Hexyl Laurate
Isopropyl Myristate
Laureth-3
Olefin Sulfonate
Organic Sodium Cocoate
PEG - 7 Glyceryl Cocoate
PEG -100
Phenoxyethanol
Polysorbate 20
Sodium Cocoate
Sodium Cocoyl Isethionate
Sucrose Stearate
Sodium Laureth Sulfate
Sodium Lauroyl Sarcosinat
Sodium Lauryl Sulfate
Sodium Stearate
Sorbitan Stearate
Stearyl Alcohol
Vegetable Cetearyl Glucos
Vegetable Glycerine

Many thanks
Lizi


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lizi,

Sorry to hear that wee one is poorly   Realise you're reluctant to resort to hydrocort but used sparingly for a short time it should clear it right up. As you say an emollient used regularly will also keep flare ups at bay but given the list of things you are allergic to I think you might struggle to find one   Are these ingredients things that you are known to be allergic to or things you have been told to avoid just in case?

I'll have a look for you but it might take me a while to check this out and get back to you (no idea off top of my head I'm afraid   )

Maz x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiya 
Sorry to butt in and remember Mazv is the expert but my dh is also allergic to Cocamidopropyl Betaine etc and the ONLY 2 things he is able to use that I have found is a new shower gel by imperial leather called skin bliss and also a shampoo that you can get in chemists called linco. It might be worth having a try of these? 
If my dh uses anything with the coco in it he gets a skin infection and ends up on antibiotics/steroids!
Not sure if you have tried emulsifing ( sp) ointment?
hope you find something 
(p.s hope you dont mind my replying mazv )
xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Suzie,

No worries  this one has me pretty stumped to be honest   Mrs CW has also suggested a Weleda product, Calendura cream which isn't coconut derived so that's an option too. I've still to work through the prescribing list to see if I can find one that the GP might be able to prescribe, will try and get back to you at the weekend Lizi

Maz x


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Suzie - You are right finding a shampoo or conditioner is a complete nightmare. I think I'm already on the linco, is it the same as lincobeer? I shall look up the skin bliss! 
Many thanks, and to you too Mazv. 
We are currently using oatmeal baths and emulsifying wax which seem to be improving things slowly.
Lizi.x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

It is the lincobeer shampoo  

Also dh is prescribed cream called fucibet to use on small patches that then stops his skin getting red raw. Might be worth asking dr for? 

xx


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks Suzie. I think Fucibet might be too strong for a 4 month old baby but I'll bare it in mind (especially if mine plays up again!) I was looking at my soaps and stuff to see if Cocamidopropyl Betaine was in any of them, and you are right it's pretty much in everything bar the Linco, however I did notice that the facewash I use in place of a bodywash, Witch foaming face wash has capryl/capramidopropyl Betaine. Is that any use? TBH I think the best thing about it is recycling the bottles, I find if I put just 1cm of a soap in the bottom and then fill 2/3rds with water it will pump out a nice foam that cleans well and is dilute enough not to set my allergy off.
HTH
Lizi.x


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Ah, also just noticed my nuff-stuff shampoo doesn't have it in at all! ( www.purenuffstuff.co.uk )

Lizi.x
/links


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Thats great  thanks Lizi will buy him some and see if its ok 

x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lizi,

Sorry it's taken me ages to get back to you. Have had a look at some of the emmolients listed in the BNF but as I suspected, very hard to fine one without one or other of the things you are allergic too  

Not sure if you've tried Calmurid cream (contains urea and lactic acid)? It has the following list of excipients, which don't seem to appear on your list:

Glyceryl Monostearate Ph.Eur.
Betaine Monohydrate
Diethanolamine Cetylphosphate (``Amphisol'')
Adeps Solidus (Hard Fat) Ph.Eur
Cholesterol USNF
Sodium chloride Ph.Eur

Might be worth a shot?

Only other thing I can suggest is 50/50 white soft paraffin & liquid paraffin. You can get this prescribed by the GP or you could buy it from a pharmacy (Boots make their own called The 50:50 ointment)

Hope this helps?
Maz x
Purified water Ph.Eur.


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Thank you so much for this Maz! I'm currently using Hydromol on Mila which seems to be working OK for us both. Would Calmurid not be a bit strong for a little baby or is it OK under 6months?
Thanks again
Lizi.x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lizi,

Calmurid is licensed for use in children, doesn't appear to have an age restriction that I can see. It shouldn't be used on raw or fissured skin as it can sting so best avoided if eczema is weeping. The 50/50 should be ok though. Glad the Hydromol appears to be working for you 

Maz x


----------

